# Buying stalls in Edmonton, Alberta?



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

I am looking to buy stalls ( 12 x 12 ) for my barn. I've looked online at stall kits, and the ones i have found must be ordered online ( usually from the US ). so i was wondering if anybody knows of a retail store / manufacturer in Edmonton, Alberta that sells stall kits or panels.
Thanks!


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Try contacting System Fencing. They have a dealer (Larry) who lives just outside of Edmonton and has a store space in Toefield. You will need to e-mail the company to contact him. You can go out to his place just out of Sherwood Park and see a lot of the things he sells set up at his own farm. I am not sure how their prices compare to others, but the quality and service is excellent. 

System Fencing -

You can also try GreenHawk as they do sell some stall hardware and have a store in south Edmonton. You will likely have to order in though. Affordable Barns also sells stall kits, but I don't know if they sell them separately if you are not having them build you a barn. They are also a local company that you can look up online.

Good Luck!


----------

